# Tell me about the Zynga Poker AP Chat



## resetbuttonpushed (May 13, 2012)

Capabilities on the android..... 
How does one chat thru this???? I recently found out that chat can be done thru it and my spouse has been on it non stop, even taking the phone to the bathroom mid game.... he is a gamer... so it could just be the game, but I just sat here and watched him send a pretty lengthy message to someone, not a simply, gh (good hand) and he doesn't use the pc for this game anymore.... I am trying to figure can he really do this thru the ap? Does the person he is chatting with have to be in the actual game????


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

If I understand correctly, "chatting" in Zynga Poker means commenting on people's hands while playing the game. Everyone in the game can see the chats which appear as bubbles around the players in the ap.

On the other hand, it appears that Zynga certainly allows messaging. Most online real-time live games do nowadays. And many people do become acquainted that way.

How to Play Zynga Poker: 10 steps (with pictures) - wikiHow


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

My wife and I play it... both parties must be signed on and at a table... it's by no means private. anyone at the table can see it. You could pick an empty table, not play the game, but use the chat, but people pop in and out all the time... not a good place to chat... there is no private message avail via the poker game.


----------



## DiZ (May 15, 2012)

iheartlife said:


> If I understand correctly, "chatting" in Zynga Poker means commenting on people's hands while playing the game. Everyone in the game can see the chats which appear as bubbles around the players in the ap.
> 
> On the other hand, it appears that Zynga certainly allows messaging. Most online real-time live games do nowadays. And many people do become acquainted that way.
> 
> How to Play Zynga Poker: 10 steps (with pictures) - wikiHow


Yep and that is how my husbands EA started.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

If your concerned about "fooling around" type of chat... it can certainly happen, but it's not a good place for it...


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

Accipiter777 said:


> If your concerned about "fooling around" type of chat... it can certainly happen, but it's not a good place for it...


When I looked at the description, it looked like you can send and receive PMs like you can on TAM. Probably not during a game, because that would get people colluding (?)--but there is a message box that's separate from chat. Do you know what that's for?


----------



## DiZ (May 15, 2012)

iheartlife said:


> When I looked at the description, it looked like you can send and receive PMs like you can on TAM. Probably not during a game, because that would get people colluding (?)--but there is a message box that's separate from chat. Do you know what that's for?


 Even if it isn't the place to have a chat or have an EA you can exchange e mails I assume and then start that way. My husband met his EA on Pogo. I assumed they started to chat and then exchanged e mails. Or maybe you can just go on someones profile and get their e mail? I never asked and do not want to know or even talk about it with him. All I know is they met a few yrs. before he met me and the e mailing cont. until I caught it. Told him to stop he did not, told him to stop and hopefully he did. Three strikes and he's out.


----------



## resetbuttonpushed (May 13, 2012)

Interesting so there may be a private chat message element to it?


----------



## resetbuttonpushed (May 13, 2012)

iheartlife said:


> When I looked at the description, it looked like you can send and receive PMs like you can on TAM. Probably not during a game, because that would get people colluding (?)--but there is a message box that's separate from chat. Do you know what that's for?


I would like to know this as well, is this on the app or on fb? I am talking about the phone app....maybe I should just install it and play around with it to see.


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

resetbuttonpushed said:


> Interesting so there may be a private chat message element to it?


The "chat" portion isn't private at all. It's a cute little way that a group of players (they have to play in a group, it's poker) "talk" to each other. But it's public, that is, everyone in the group can see what's said and no one is going to tolerate long messages being exchanged.

If you looked at the link I posted above, it clearly shows there is a message box.

What I don't know (because I am so not into online gaming--I could be but I am not) is whether that message box is only for admin purposes (i.e. maintaining your account) or whether it can be used to contact members offline outside of poker games.

I would expect that people wouldn't use the "chat" portion that is part of the group game to exchange emails, because you have a group of people reading those chats during the game, so you can't just exchange emails with one lone person this way--you'd be disclosing to the whole group at once.


----------



## AngryRant (Jun 28, 2012)

iheartlife said:


> The "chat" portion isn't private at all. It's a cute little way that a group of players (they have to play in a group, it's poker) "talk" to each other. But it's public, that is, everyone in the group can see what's said and no one is going to tolerate long messages being exchanged.
> 
> If you looked at the link I posted above, it clearly shows there is a message box. bwin bonus
> 
> ...


It may work only if there is you and one more player playing that table.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I play online poker on my android. Not zynga..I played that on my laptop. I dont think there is a pm system if I recall.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

iheartlife said:


> When I looked at the description, it looked like you can send and receive PMs like you can on TAM. Probably not during a game, because that would get people colluding (?)--but there is a message box that's separate from chat. Do you know what that's for?


no private chat there. been playin for a few years.


----------



## resetbuttonpushed (May 13, 2012)

Accipiter777 said:


> no private chat there. been playin for a few years.


Thanks everyone.... I dont know who saw my other posts and who hasn't... I'm so damn paraniod. I've decided to give it up. I'm not looking for anything.... it's driving me crazy.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

I haven't seen private chat on there. My husband and I both play it from our phones. I played from my computer once, but didn't like it and haven't seen if there have been recent changes to the interface.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

iheartlife said:


> When I looked at the description, it looked like you can send and receive PMs like you can on TAM. Probably not during a game, because that would get people colluding (?)-*-but there is a message box that's separate from chat. Do you know what that's for?*


OH THAT! No, thats a game request area... my wife can send me chip or collectibles to cash in for chips... I can see how it looks like an inbox for pm's....


----------



## darlenemt (Dec 7, 2012)

I just recently found out that i'm having this very same issue with my husband and chatting on Zynga Poker and I just recently found a archived message in his Facebook from a woman to whom he was supposed to be "just poker buddies" that said she was so upset with him and she thought that he was different from all the other guys because their all just a bunch of deceivers & liars and that she thought that he had really cared about her and how it broke her heart and she still cries day & night because of what he had done to her so when I confronted him about this he said that she is just a stalker who follows different men around and tries to get their attention and she had started stalking him so he deleted her off his buddy list and now thats why she sent him that because she's upset that he did that and he thinks that i should believe all of that bulll!!!


----------



## triton1984 (Nov 20, 2009)

App doesn't have private chat, but I've seen flirting go on back and forth and I'm sure some have made connections this way as well. I've friended some ppl I don't know in the game because there are advantages (free chips, challenges, collectables), and I did meet one stalker woman as well, she friended me, then kept showing up at the table I was at just about anytime I logged on. In addition she located me on FB and sent me a friend request. I unfriended her on the app and ignored the other. My wife would have freaked if she saw this woman trying to chat with me on poker, and besides she had that creepy Kathy Bates look from the movie Misery.


----------

